# Topics > Space >  Space Robotics Challenge, NASA, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - NASA

spacecenter.org/src

spaceroboticschallenge.com

----------


## Airicist

Space Robotics Challenge

Published on Aug 15, 2016




> NOW LAUNCHED! 
> 
> In the not so distant future, robots will work alongside, as well as in advance of, humans to take on some of our workload, and for scientific discoveries and exploration at distant locations. Tasks such as deploying and preparing habitats and power systems on Mars before humans arrive; and here on Earth, assisting wtih disaster relief and industrial plant maintenance.
> 
> The Space Robotics Challenge focuses on developing software to increase the autonomy of dexterous mobile robots in humanoid format - specifically NASA's R5 robot - so they can complete specific tasks during space travel or after landing on other planets (such as Mars), as well as on Earth.

----------


## Airicist

Article "NASA Space Robotics Challenge prepares robots for the journey to Mars"

by Robohub Editors
August 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Space Robotics Challenge highlight

Published on Jul 5, 2017




> This video demonstrates the tasks teams had to solve for the Space Robotics Challenge.

----------


## Airicist

Space Robotics Challenge - Coming soon

Published on Aug 5, 2019




> How will future astronauts survive on distant planets? NASA is developing a variety of autonomous robots to build the infrastructure before humans even get there. This capability will allow future astronauts to focus on more important projects as we explore the cosmos.

----------


## Airicist

Space Robotics Challenge

Dec 6, 2019




> How will future astronauts survive on distant planets? NASA is developing a variety of autonomous robots to build the infrastructure before humans even get there. This capability will allow future astronauts to focus on more important projects as we explore the cosmos.

----------

